# Only one 2 week old betta fry coloring up, is he sick? Should I be worried?



## Bunny1317 (11 mo ago)

Hi! I have a clutch of baby bettas. I only ended up with about 10, as the male started snacking on the eggs 2 days in, and I didn’t notice right away. I thought he was still tending to the nest I saved as many eggs as I could. But they didn’t all hatch.

there is only one specific fry in this clutch who has blue markings. Is this normal or a disease? Should I cull? He swims and behaves normally. But I’m afraid if it’s a sickness he will infect the others

The rest are all varying shades of brown/tan
They hatched on the 21st but are measuring bigger than two weeks. About half an inch give or take for some (it’s difficult to tell in the photos they are in the middle of the tank So measuring 4-5 weeks old).

The water parameters are all normal. And I do daily water changes and test daily. I started them on Infusoria and then bbs. They are now also eating crushed up micro pellets Hikari brand but mainly get bbs. Every 3-4 hours. But last week it was every 2-3 hours. (Small meals)

They are in a 5 gal and I’m getting ready to move them into a ten gal soon. And then a 29 gal grow out tank. They have a filter and heater. With lots of Amazon frogbit, dwarf water lettuce duck weed. One Java fern and one Anubis with them. In a bare bottom tank. With some bladder snails and ramshorn snails

I increased the water level by a inch every other water change. I just added the filter a couple days ago. Since they got big rather fast I filled it completely. But I use a turkey baster to gather all the waste and then drain about 1-2 gals from the top and give them clean water every single day. The ph is 6.6 and the temp is around 86F ish getting warmer later in the day. Sometimes getting to 90.

The one in question is about half an inch. The rest varying sizes but basically the same. Some bigger some smaller. (He isn’t the biggest) Also they have all started to develop stripes. It’s hard to tell in the pictures.

Basically I’m concerned that maybe it’s a parasite or some disease like velvet or something, But only one seems affected.
the camera didn’t do a good job of capturing the color but it’s a cyan blue shade.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! IMO, it's just coloring. Don't rely on me, thought, I've never had betta fry. BTW, please make a spawn log!!


----------



## Bunny1317 (11 mo ago)

hi! Thanks for your response I posted on a few other forums and got it figured out. Thank you though!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol. No need to worry


----------



## Bunny1317 (11 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> Welcome to the forum! IMO, it's just coloring. Don't rely on me, thought, I've never had betta fry. BTW, please make a spawn log!!


I just went and made a spawn log! I didn’t even know these existed lol, thanks!


----------

